# IVF Segment BBC Radio Berkshire today.



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I was unexpectedly interviewed on BBC radio Berkshire today about IVF. They did a whole segment on infertility with local ladies.
I randomly called up just to briefly go over my journey. I got through to their office and spoke to a lovely chap. All I said was I'd had 6 failed IVF's, never got pregnant, swam in a special lake and saw 2 lines on a pee stick. He said: "Oh thats a lovely story, could you hold for 2 seconds?"
"Of course," I happily replied.
Then all of a sudden I could hear Heuy Lewis and the News blaring down the phone. The next minute I was live on air! 
I was calling from my car and wasn't expecting that and was completely flummoxed.

So if you fancy listening I'll post the link as it was a whole segment on IVF.

I am at the end at 2:11:37 waffling away from my Drivers seat parked up in the supermarket car park!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04p3fsl


----------

